# Welches mainboard asus oder msi ?



## chickenwingshardware (7. April 2019)

Guten Tag ihr lieben, 
Ich schwanke zwischen 2 mainboards um meinen pc zu vervollständigen , die anderen teile habe ich schon.
Mein derzeitiges system ohne maiboard 


I5 8400 
Corsair 2x8 gb 3000 c15
Straight power 11 450w
Crucial mx500 500gb
Gtx 1070 msi 8gb twinfozr


Grundsätzlich habe ich meine  Komponenten so abgestimmt dass sie auf meine bedürfnise passen , ich will nicht gross übertakten beziehubgsweise zunächst gar nicht.
Die obigen konponenten habe ich schon zuhause.

Nun schwanke ich zwischen asus z370 h gaming 119 euro 

ASUS ROG STRIX Z370-H GAMING Mainboard Sockel 1151 bei notebooksbilliger.de


Oder msi z390 tomhawk 140 euro

MSI MAG Z390 TOMAHAWK Intel Z390 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR ATX Retail - INTEL | Mindfactory.de




Das msi ist halt eine gen weiter wie ihr auch wisst.dachte mir vielleicht das msi weil ich noch nie schlechte erfahrung gemacht  habe mit der firma und die z390 ggf. weniger Kinderkrankheiten haben. Ist nur meine eigene hoffnung 


Mur ist das geld egal die 20 euro machen den kuchen nicht fett. Wollte eibfach wissen was ihr meint ... was wäre der bessere kauf ?



Vielen dank Fabian


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. April 2019)

Ich würde den aktuellen Chipsatz nehmen....auch wenn du keinen wirklichen Vorteil hast. Für die CPU würde natürlich was einfacheres reichen.....dein RAM läuft aber eh auf beiden von dir gewählten Boards.


----------



## gekipptesBit (7. April 2019)

Kannst dich ja erst mal belesen ob Asus überhaupt in Betracht käme, meine Erfahrung ist Finger weg.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (7. April 2019)

Hab ich was überlesen oder wofür willst du ein Z-Board wenn du nicht Übertakten kannst? Beim Mainboard brauchst du nur drauflegen wenn du die Features auch benötigst oder Übertakten willst, aber letzteres kannst du bei der CPU sowieso vergessen.


----------



## Parabellum08 (8. April 2019)

Asus werde ich anhand der fantastischen Support - Erfahrungen nie wieder neu kaufen .


----------



## DARPA (8. April 2019)

RAM OC geht nur auf nem z-Board.

Nur zur Info.


----------



## boeuf (8. April 2019)

Ich hatte schon 2 MSI, ein Z170 und aktuell ein  Z370. Beide Board würde ich sofort wieder kaufen. Erster Kaufgrund ist das Bios. Sehr übersichtlich, viele Einstellmöglichkeiten für OC. Das Board ist stabil, wird nicht zu warm und hat bisher noch keine Probleme bereitet.


----------



## inuh (10. April 2019)

Nimm doch den preislichen Mittelweg:

MSI-MPG-Z390-GAMING-PLUS
MSI MPG Z390 GAMING PLUS Intel Z390 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR ATX Retail - INTEL | Mindfactory.de

Aktueller Z390-Chipsatz und ähnlche Ausstattung wie das MSI z390 tomhawk.
Auf den schnellen Blick keine Unterscheide festgestellt (ausser Optik).


----------

